# Our Beloved Jackson - A Tribute & Remembrance



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sean, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Jackson. The love you both shared for one another shines through every second of your wonderful tribute of your life together.

Most of us here know the void and pain in your heart at this time. May the love and all the wonderful memories you both shared guide you through this painful time until you meet again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jackson. 
He was beautiful.

Your tribute to him is beautiful and so touching, I can tell how special he was to you and how much he was loved. May his memories help you through these days as you grieve his loss. 

ETA: Thank you for sharing your wonderful boy with us. 

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed Jackson


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. What an absolutely beautiful tribute to gorgeous Jackson, take care x


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sean...thank you for sharing Jackson's tribute with us. It is clear what a big part of your family he was and my heart breaks for you and the rest of your family. I'm so happy you have this fantastic tribute, he will always be in your heart and in your view.
He was a beautiful dog..I'm sorry he left you at that young age.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your "best friend" Jackson. It is so heartbreaking to have to say good bye to our Goldens who have brought us so much joy and love in our lives.

Thinking about you. What a lovely tribute to your boy!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful boy with us. What a great dog!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Such a beautiful tribute.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of such a beautiful gentle boy.

Your tribute is a wonderful testament to both Jackson and your family. Truly beautiful and moving.


----------



## MySweetSnoot (Dec 31, 2014)

So sorry. Beautiful boy


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful tribute. RIP Jackson.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Your tribute of love for Jackie is perfection. Thank you for letting us share your heart.

(Now I will go wipe tears from my face and try to quell the pain in my heart as I remember my own beloved babies waiting at the Bridge with him.)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my last golden at right around the same age. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

What a wonderful tribute to your Jackson. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone....Jackie was certainly a one-of-a-kind and we will always love him dearly. But he was my dog- Winslow idols my son, Brian, and our little coyote doggie (we call him that because he hangs his head low like a coyote when he's inquisitive!), Joey (Doh-e-Doh), takes to my wife. But Jack looked to me for about everything. He was a dog of many traits, as well as many names: Jack, Jackie, Jackson, Dak-e-Dak, Dakkie, Doo-die, Nak-a-Nak-A-Noo-Nee-Noo (his Hawaiian name!), and also his Indian Name- Chief CrazyHair. He responsed to all of them. He always waited for you to pass through a door first, was the only dog I know that could open the gate that had a lock on it on the outside (it helped that it was a lever type, but only the outside lever could open the gate if it was locked), was a huge Kisser Doggie. and was always the last to feed after the others started. 

He loved "Natty Baths", and if you watched the video, he was really good at giving you "Doggie Hugs" upon request. He always took any discipline to the other boys personally- to the point that if I had to really get on one of them, we had to get Jack on the other side of the house. 

He and his "brothers" (and his "sister", Ginger) also loved to sit out on the grass in the front yard and watch the neighborhood go by, waiting for that moment that someone would show up and play with him (all the kids in the neighborhood loved him, because as with all Goldens, he was the ultimate toy and ball dog, and would actually give it back to you in your hand). 

With my garage being my Mancave, we have a couch and 4 recliner chairs that are their furniture, and Jackie always had his own. He shaked hands (Joey does too), and easily learned the treat on the beak trick. And as you probably also noticed from the video, he was a camera ham. 

Probably the biggest piece I will miss is his "welcome home" whine that is easily 10 minutes long after I get home- longer if I was on a business trip all week. It was part of what we call the "circling of the Goldens", as it was like sharks circling around you for attention. He taught Joey the same protocol, but Joey's turned into a Chewbacca call and is priceless in its own realm. 

As much as I love Winslow and Joey, and Ginger (whose RB 3rd anniversary is coming up Feb 3rd after living almost 15 years), this loss of my physical Jackie has been the toughest of all. After taking 3 days to make that video and all the edits I had to make to get it perfect like Jack, I still watch it about 5 times a day. I have to leave for a business trip to CT and Seattle this week, and I have copied all his videos and photos over to my business laptop so he can be with me. I keep doing stuff like getting 3 cookies out instead of only the 2 now. Yesterday I bathed Winslow and Joey, and as I and my back always dreaded grooming 3 dogs, I wished I had the "big guy" to also bathe, brush and blow dry. Oh, there are so many more...

I guess I'm thankful that we still have Winslow and Joey. Joey is less than 2 years old, and Winslow just turned 5, so we've got a while before we get another. I also guess my greatest fear is that I will never find a companion just like him again, otherwise any Golden would do at this point, but I would always be comparing him to Jack, and that just wouldn't be fair. But I'm glad we have "stockpiled" them for a while...personally, I would never have a single dog now after I see how multiples help each other. BUT...now that you have seen Jackson, if you happen to come across any that resemble him, I would greatly appreciate a note to let us know if there are any pups, or even adults that need a good home.

We owe a lot to how Jackson is to our first Golden Girl, Ginger. In all the desire to get dates straight, we realized that her RB crossing anniversary 3 years ago is coming up on February 3rd. I owe her a Tribute as well as I didn't have the software I do know to do it justice. She greatly deserves it, as she was the catalyst for all our Goldens that come into our life- no doubt in my opinion, if you start with a good one and continue to acquire, you'll be rewarded, as they learn from each other tremendously (that's why God gave them their large Smart Knots!). 

Thanks again for listening. I know I owe quite a few of you a box of tissues by now. :smooch:

For those just viewing this, Jackie's Tribute video can be seen here.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVCWWRMibqU


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson*

I am so very sorry about Jackson. What you wrote is so beautiful.
I added Jackson to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/336474-rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a.html


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Dear Sean, Thank you for sharing your wonderful memories with Jackson. He was a beautiful boy and although your tribute to him brings tears to our eyes it also fills us with the feeling of warmth for the love you had for each other.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute and a wonderful way to remember him. Love the buggy photos, what a great smile of joy.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

What a wonderful video of your Jackson, and I love all of your names...
*He was a dog of many traits, as well as many names: Jack, Jackie, Jackson, Dak-e-Dak, Dakkie, Doo-die, Nak-a-Nak-A-Noo-Nee-Noo (his Hawaiian name!), and also his Indian Name- Chief CrazyHair. He responsed to all of them. *

I'm so sorry for your pain. I understand your worry that a dog in the future might always be compared to Jackson, but I hope, when the time is right, a golden will find you....


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

KKaren said:


> What a wonderful video of your Jackson, and I love all of your names...
> *He was a dog of many traits, as well as many names: Jack, Jackie, Jackson, Dak-e-Dak, Dakkie, Doo-die, Nak-a-Nak-A-Noo-Nee-Noo (his Hawaiian name!), and also his Indian Name- Chief CrazyHair. He responsed to all of them. *
> 
> I'm so sorry for your pain. I understand your worry that a dog in the future might always be compared to Jackson, but I hope, when the time is right, a golden will find you....


Thank you Karen. We are soooooooo Golden fans since my wife got Ginger (without my permission I might add- she went with the "easier to get forgiveness than to get permission!) 18 years ago, I couldn't think of any other to have. I was always a Cocker guy, but since our wonderful Golden-Go-Git-Em-An-Bring-Em-Back puppy dogs we have converted my brother and his family, my best friend and his wife, and quite a few other families. I have somewhat already started my search for the next, but have some time to be picky. Thanks again.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Jackson, it hurts so bad to lose a golden best friend  He is free from pain now and running free at rainbow bridge and he will live on forever in your heart.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Last Aug. 13 we lost our 13 year old golden girl Honey. We had adopted her in 202. Then just 1 month 10 days later we lost our 7 year old blind great Pyrenees, Shaggy. Both taken by cancer. These dogs get in your heart and even after they leave, part of them will always live in your heart.

 I loved the slide show and loved wathing him and the other golden, Windslow I think it was, playing in the snow, and him jumping to catch. What a wonderful boy he was, and so beautiful.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. That is a wonderful video remembrance.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

golfgal said:


> What a beautiful tribute and a wonderful way to remember him. Love the buggy photos, what a great smile of joy.


 Thanks, Golfgal! But Jackie wasn't the only one to be able to enjoy the buggy...his buddy, Winslow, got a chance while the buggy was in the garage. Joey (on the side), wasn't old enough yet...I think the minimum age is like 18 months.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

Max's Dad said:


> So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. That is a wonderful video remembrance.


 Dave....it was such a great time to meet you, Max, and Leslie yesterday! You definitely made my day. Max is a spitting image of Jack, and has the same caring, loving, and happy-go-lucky disposition that Jack had. What a tremendous opportunity to meet everyone! And Winslow and Joey had a great time also (I think Joey mistook Max as Jackie in following him around). And I appreciate the contact for the person you got Max from....I will definitely see if she's still breeding. Crossed fingers, but I think it was a Godsend to meet you.

On a separate note, I picked Jackie's ashes today from the hospital, CVS. I took a letter to them to share Jack's video and they immediately put it up for their associates. It was a really tough moment, but I cherished the time to be able to hold my Jackie for the first time in 13 days since he passed. They did such a good job- his pawprint, the card with his Jackie-locks....everything. I will be mounting the box on a plaque with a picture of him, his pawprint, and a couple of his favorite toys right next to his two poster pics in my mancave we did a few years ago. I'll post a pic after a get it done.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

SeanBH said:


> Thanks, Golfgal! But Jackie wasn't the only one to be able to enjoy the buggy...his buddy, Winslow, got a chance while the buggy was in the garage. Joey (on the side), wasn't old enough yet...I think the minimum age is like 18 months.



Love this picture of Winslow and Joey. You're boy have a lot of fun, it seems. Few pictures of Bentley, this year.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Sean. Your video is awesome


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. I love the tribute. What a great video celebrating the life of such a wonderful part of your family.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

*Ginger & Jackie's Memorial Shadowbox!*

Hi All:

I finally got Ginger and Jackie's Shadowbox made and completed (all built from scratch) and mounted on my GR wall in my "garage" (Mancave!). I had an extra Digital Photo Frame that I included that runs Jackie's Tribute Video and also has all of Ginger's pictures in it (set to run from 6am to 11pm). Here's some pics...

This is my computer workstation with my GR Wall of Fame:










Even a closer look at Jack's half of the Shadowbox:










This is a closer-up picture:










A closer look at Ginger's top half:










...and a full view of the whole box. Now I can have them and the memories close to me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

What a beautiful display of love and that sure is a nice computer station/mancave!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

SeanBH said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I finally got Ginger and Jackie's Shadowbox made and completed (all built from scratch) and mounted on my GR wall in my "garage" (Mancave!). I had an extra Digital Photo Frame that I included that runs Jackie's Tribute Video and also has all of Ginger's pictures in it (set to run from 6am to 11pm). Here's some pics...
> 
> ...


 
Sean
I don't know who has a garage like that. Surely I don't but you have done a masterful job on that in honoring Jackson. Good job. 
Gerald


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

*Jackie's Mermorial and the Mancave*

Karen & Gerald:

Thank you so much. Regarding the Mancave, my garage is a small 3-car (600 sqft), but I fell in love with the 12ft ceilings 14 years ago when we bought it (and the RV parking on the side). But the depth keeps most of our cars out of it (except the sandcar that all my boys have ridden in), so I made it MY room. It is basically my home office when I work from home. I did most of the framework 13 years ago, and finally got the tiling done, lighting, cabinet faces, and paint done just last year! 

Here's a pic from a few weeks ago to show you...Jackie's on the floor, which happened to be one of his favorite spots other than his chair and outside (which was the one next to the cabinet next to my chair). 

My Jackson loved this room, and despite Winslow and Joey rallying around the back to see about getting into the house (for food options!) all the time when the side door was open, Jackie would always stay with me- faithfully- usually right by my chair. He was, and still is my heart baby puppy dog. I am getting better at watching his video and seeing his pictures, but still sob at certain times depending on the picture/music combinations of the video- I loved him and miss him sooooooooo much- there's no scale imaginable to gauge my love for Jack. He was such a great dog, and for that- I get to remember those great times. The garage has become quite the memorial for him and Ginger, and I don't run from it.

I did get to see Max and Dave (Max's Dad) yesterday, and got my Jackie "fix".  So did Winslow and Joey. Good times!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie*

Your Jackie was such a beautiful boy-you will always have those wonderful memories.

I was laughing when you said, "a small three car garage!" Your room is so comfy looking!! Love all of the Jackie memorabilia.

So glad you, Winslow and Joey, got to meet Max and Max's Dad!!


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

*As A Further Tribute to Jackson...*

Just wanted to let everyone know that as of my last talk with Dave (Max's Dad) a couple of weeks ago about maybe getting Winslow and I into a Therapy Dog group, he had contacted the group he belongs to (Love On A Leash) and I made my first visit with the group today in Loma Linda- along with a much anticipated visit with Dave and Max again!

It was that last visit that Dave told me about Max being a therapy dog, and after a quick thought it was evident that this would be something Jack would've done so eagerly and graciously. So it was fitting that as a commemoration of Jack's love and life that Winslow could carry the torch that Jack never got to run with.

Next Wednesday I get to bring Winslow to their next visit to get evaluated and to and start logging the visit regimen to get Winslow's credentials. I am so excited....especially after seeing the impact today's dogs had on the people. Winslow is going to LOVE this- I'm not quite sure who's going to get the most therapy- the people or Winslow! 

Dave, thank you again for the help and the support. And Max- loved to see my "Jackie" again today...keep up the good work. Will see you next week!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sean I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Jackson, beautiful tribute to one very special dog, *heart dog*.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sean I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Jackson, beautiful tribute to one very special dog, *heart dog*.


 Thank you, Buddy's Mom...he IS my heart dog and always will be. The last 37 days have maybe got a tad bit easier in a sense just because of time passed, but I still miss him sooooooooo much. The pictures, the videos, his toys- they are but a small remembrance of what Jackie was all about. Giving Winslow the opportunity to shine for Jackson is the next best thing I think I can do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It is so incredibly hard to lose a dog, especially a very special one.

Winslow becoming a Therapy dog is a wonderful and beautiful tribute to Jackson. 
Your visits will have even a more special meaning and purpose for you both. 

Look forward to hearing about your visits.

Your man cave is fantastic, love it. 
Your shadowbox tributes to Ginger and Jackson are beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson*



SeanBH said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that as of my last talk with Dave (Max's Dad) a couple of weeks ago about maybe getting Winslow and I into a Therapy Dog group, he had contacted the group he belongs to (Love On A Leash) and I made my first visit with the group today in Loma Linda- along with a much anticipated visit with Dave and Max again!
> 
> It was that last visit that Dave told me about Max being a therapy dog, and after a quick thought it was evident that this would be something Jack would've done so eagerly and graciously. So it was fitting that as a commemoration of Jack's love and life that Winslow could carry the torch that Jack never got to run with.
> 
> ...


What a tribute to Jackson! Winslow will make Jackson and you, proud!!


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

*Finally Got Letter Written To Hospital!*

Hi All:

Well, after 2 months, I finally had enough fortitude to get the letter done and mailed that I have been meaning to send to the hospital where we took Jackie that horrible January 13th evening. The letter (below) will explain everything I had issues with, but I do want to stress that overall we were very pleased with the vets there. I welcome any thoughts you may have...

On a good note, Winslow got his 3rd Therapy Dog Visit in today and did a fabulous job!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As you may remember in January we brought our Golden Retriever, Jackson, in for some urgent care referred by our vet due to his lack of appetite. Jack was my Heart Dog, and always will be- he was sweeter and loving more than he was huge. The care we received from Dr. Slupe and Dr. Mac during those 4 days was tremendous, as they were very caring and concerned over Jack's condition. We are very grateful to them for their help during this time. When I came to pick up his ashes a couple of weeks later, I left a couple of flyers with the front desk personnel to post for your staff and customers- it had the YouTube link to the Remembrance video I made for him. I hope many got to see it.
However, the handling procedures of the technicians during that last visit after we finally made the hard decision to let him go still haunts me to this day- and isn’t subsiding for any foreseeable time in the future. I have been trying for almost a month to write this letter to you to convey my concern for the protocols we faced and hopefully effect some change to help your future clients. This was the first time in my life, with the many, many dogs I’ve had, that I participated in this final process for one of my pets, and I will never be able to put it out of my head. The euthanasia process being as uneasy as it is, it was the steps leading to that point that continue to plague me.
On that dreadful evening of January 13th when Jack’s condition deteriorated very rapidly, my wife and I realized that Jack was unbearably suffering and was not going to be able to make it through the night. He was extremely disoriented and very unstable on his feet. So we made the second trip that Tuesday back to Ontario from Yucaipa, calling ahead to advise the staff of our intentions. Upon arriving, I remained in the car with Jack while my wife went in to get some assistance for him. 
I was able to get Jack out of the car (he was 100lbs) and get him just inside the lobby when a technician came out with a single sling in her hand. She used the sling on his hind quarters and used the leash in the other hand. Just a few steps into the lobby, Jack was coughing and choking awfully and I had to stop the technician immediately- my wife and I breaking out in tears in how appallingly this was progressing. We hadn’t even rounded the corner of the counter yet. 
There was a couple that was sitting on the east wall of the lobby that I remember being there during my early afternoon visit with Jack, and I seem to recall that they were in the same predicament- hopefully waiting for better news for their pet. As we struggled with Jack, they became apparently grief-stricken and overcome by the moment as well. Others in the lobby were also visibly disheartened by the episode.
As we still were faced with getting him to the back office to have the intravenous line put in him, I tried to help his front step by step to get him there before going into the grieving room. What made me completely break down in tears was leaving him there for 10-15 minutes while the other technicians inserted the line, all the time knowing Jack was highly nervous and despondent that we were no longer with him. When they were finished, the two techs did use two slings to bring him into the room that my wife and I were waiting in, where we completed the heartbreaking task of putting him down. I do have to say Dr. Mac was highly helpful during this process, and gave us plenty of time to love, hug, and honor Jack, and it was seemingly eerie and serene to see Jack without any more torment in his final sleep.
In the countless hours I have thought about how all this experience transpired, there are a couple of suggestions that you and your staff should ponder about what can be done to improve this type of visit to a much easier and much more dignifying period of putting a greatly loved fur baby to sleep. 
First, it would have helped us and the others in the lobby if arrival (and departure) was more private. A separate entrance that facilitated an easier process to transport an animal to a grieving room would have helped the situation very much. For that couple and others in the lobby that experienced our entrance that day, it would have minimized their unpleasantness also. Green Valley Veterinarian Clinic here in Yucaipa has brought us in through the back door with past Golden members of our family for this very reason (and on a separate note, will even come to our vehicle to administer vaccinations).
Second, and probably the most important, is changing and simplifying the routing procedure in which the pet has to be detached from their loved ones, for _any_ period of time prior to a simple procedure such as IV line inclusion. The significance of this initial separation was huge in our hearts- especially in those very final moments. We had already made the decision to euthanize, and the distance that Jackson had to navigate in his condition would have been cut by two-thirds if he was just taken directly to the private grieving room and the IV inserted there. It would have been so much easier for everyone.
Third, when we lost Jack’s mentor girl, Ginger, 3 years ago, our vet had given us a single “doggie-downer” pill for us to give her prior to bringing her in for her final visit. In Dr. Slupe and Dr. Mac’s estimation of Jack’s condition during those 4 days, I think they knew the evident outcome was close, and I wish they had offered such a transitory method of making it easier for Jackson.
I most welcome any comments you may have, and hope that you can find it in your heart to make improvements to this type of experience for others. Overall, our experience with CVS was a good one and will return with our other pets when necessary. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at the number below.
Thank you for your consideration.

Best Regards,


Sean B. Haney


p.s. As a further Tribute to Jackson and a happier ending, our 5 ½ year old Golden, Winslow, has started his Love On A Leash Therapy Dog program and will finish his certification next month. It was something that Jack would have loved to do had we known about it. It was because of his Tribute video I met his look-alike and owner who were a Therapy Team here in the Inland Empire for LOAL, and they have become great friends!


c.c. Dr. Ellis & Dr. Stewart, Green Valley Veterinary Clinic, Yucaipa


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is a beautiful well written letter. I hope they take to heart your suggestions. Your tribute to Jackson is beyond any words that I have. It is so touching. Congratulations to you and Winslow for your new venture.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

gold4me said:


> That is a beautiful well written letter. I hope they take to heart your suggestions. Your tribute to Jackson is beyond any words that I have. It is so touching. Congratulations to you and Winslow for your new venture.


Thank you SO much...I wish I had all the words and the pictures and video to make it even better, but only those who knew Jackie will only understand the true loveable soul he was (or is in our memories!). He truly left a mark on everyone, animal and human, he came in contact with. My whole family and friends, and his siblings (Winslow whimpered as we watched his video again today for the umpteenth time) are still grieving, and our only consolence is that we continue his legacy with his mantra in mind. Winslow and I watch the video before each TD visit so we can remind ourselves of the cause- there is no doubt in our minds that Winslow "gets it", as he performs his visit flawlessly and with huge amounts of love for the patients.


----------

